# Silversands Trade/Staff  Review



## go_mustangs (Feb 3, 2006)

I continue to be impressed with my cheap little Silversands week.  My last three trades have been Sheratan Vistana (2BR) Grand Pacific Palisades (2BR)  and Embassy Lake Tahoe (2BR).  I will note that getting these kind of trades requires active prospecting on my part.
     As far as paying maintainence fees (levys) I read about a lot of problems with SA resorts.  I must report that Colleen and her staff at Silversands have been very responsive in both paying the levys and getting the weeks banked with RCI.

A Big Thimbs Up for Silversands from Me!


----------



## Spence (Feb 3, 2006)

go_mustangs said:
			
		

> A Big Thimbs Up for Silversands from Me!


My latest SS trade got me TMC!


----------

